# Found out some info on John Deere snowblowers!!



## Hawkz (Nov 6, 2002)

I have found out that John D. and company are no longer making any snowblowers. I heard that they made this decision last year, did not know this......Did anybody else know?? Not sure if you guys use John D. s. blowers much. I bought a nice Trs 22 model a couple years back and now I will hold on to it for sure! 5 Hp, two stage and w/ electric start. I was thinking of upgrading, for a blower. But I think I will hold onto it and buy a small Toro 5hp or 6 1/2 hp for light use, one that I can whip around and not strain the back lifting up into my truck. Toro seems to be the choice of everyone nowadays, homeowners and business owners. They will be a hot item for years to come. Just thought I would think outloud on this, suprises me a little??!! Later- Hawkz


----------



## Fine Lines Lawn (Mar 14, 2001)

I could be wrong, but it has been my understanding that Arens has made John Deere snow blowers for years.


----------



## Hawkz (Nov 6, 2002)

I need to update the info I last entered, John Deere did stop making s.blowers last year. They worked w/ Ariens for years like it was previously posted. The two ended their agreement and as for as I know they are not making anymore. I left out the part of Ariens being a part of John Deere. JD basically designed them, and Tecumseh made the engines. Parts are still available and they will still be able to be serviced. Sorry for any inconvenience!!! This is what I have heard from several dealers around here, you guys may of heard otherwise?? Later- Hawkz


----------



## Fine Lines Lawn (Mar 14, 2001)

I thought I was misspelling Ariens.


----------



## MLB (Nov 3, 2002)

*Deere*

They stopped making tractor implements some years ago. Much of the new stuff su*ks.


----------



## Hawkz (Nov 6, 2002)

Yes, some of them do s##k, they have started to cut corners a little and it started to hurt them in the bank account. They were not making much profit of them, my John Deere works fine- No problems as of last year. I am glad though that I did not get rid of it last year, it will stay with me for a long time. Just need to get a smaller, lighter weight one. I really do like those Toro's they pack a punch for the size of them suckers. Later- Hawkz


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I had a TRS 22 5hp two stroke JD and it really was a bad unit. If it did start the shute would clog every 10 secs.
I now have 2 honda 621 Units and I love them. I guess they now make a 520. Start 1-2 pulls every time.
Dino


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

i worked for johndeere for a few years.i can tell you one thing.your just buying the JD name thats it,Kees ,New Holland Bunton,ariens,kubota,jinma and echo have made products for johndeere.ranging from a hedge trimmer up to there skidsteer and utility tractor lines.there just high priced copies of what these other companies make with there own names on it.


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

The J.D. lawn and garden tractors (and recent Cub Cadets) are a huge disappointment. Just one step up from that MTD garbage being sold everywhere. Several years ago their attachments used thinner sheet metal stampings and cheezy alloy gearboxes. While their tractors look nice, they are a far cry from a Wheelhorse or a Gravely equivalent and their attachments. I think even a Bolens is made better than a J.D.


----------



## Hawkz (Nov 6, 2002)

Plowking 35, how long have you had your Trs 22- has it always been a pain in the arss?? 
Just wondering, as I have had mine for about two seasons and have not had any problems. It is not too bad as long as the snow is not real wet and heavy then it does start to bog down a little. Have you had any major repairs to it? When I set out to buy mine, I should of stepped up to a 8 hp, but this way I will buy a new, small sleek Toro or Honda. And still have the Trs 22- oh well can't take it back but can always trade in. Later- Hawkz


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

It was several years ago that I had the JD blower. I had 2 Husky 2 stroke blowers and the JD two stroke. They all were terrible. The snow flying around were melt on the hot engine,run into the carb and then ice up. the units would run for 5 min max. When the JD did run, it would clog the shute. All in all a very bad unit. So I two of the units and bought 1 621 Honda. The next year I bought another 621 and have never looked back.
I kept one of the huskies for my dad to use . He keeps it in a warm garage and hasnt had a problem since.
Dino


----------

